# Got Spare Change?



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

DH always drops his spare change in a jar everyday. I noticed that the jar (about the size of a pickle jar) was pretty full, so carefully cradleing it in my arms, I took it over to the Coinstar machine at the market. I was hoping for at least $25.00 to make it worth my trip...

Imagine my surprise once I surpassed $50.00 and wound up with a total of $74.65 in that little innocent looking container!
After the machine took it's 8.9% fee, I cashed in a voucher for $68.01









That's 2-3 nights of camping right there









Just thought I'd share....


----------



## Rob_G (Feb 16, 2006)

8.9% fee? WOW!

Regardless, it's still a BONUS!


----------



## 'Ohana (May 20, 2007)

skippershe said:


> DH always drops his spare change in a jar everyday. I noticed that the jar (about the size of a pickle jar) was pretty full, so carefully cradleing it in my arms, I took it over to the Coinstar machine at the market. I was hoping for at least $25.00 to make it worth my trip...
> 
> Imagine my surprise once I surpassed $50.00 and wound up with a total of $74.65 in that little innocent looking container!
> After the machine took it's 8.9% fee, I cashed in a voucher for $68.01
> ...










Does the DH know about this









Ed


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Rob_G said:


> 8.9% fee? WOW!
> 
> Regardless, it's still a BONUS!


9 cents on the dollar...beats rolling coins doesn't it??


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

outbacknjack said:


> Does the DH know about this


He does now. I called him to let him know about our windfall and how *I *was going to spend it









I know he has more jars hidden somewhere, but he won't divulge that information...wonder why?


----------



## campfirenut (Aug 9, 2006)

I empty my pockets of change every day as does the DW and you would be surprised by the end of the year we average about $600.00. Now we may go overboard a little, but if something costs $1.35 and we have the 35 cents we'll throw up two dollars just to have the coin to save.

Bob


----------



## Stan (Aug 9, 2006)

We do the same...started when we were planning for a daughters wedding, now it seems we accumulate $400-$500 in the 'Piggy Bank'. When it's full the DW takes it to the bank and puts it into HER Christmas account.

One piece of advice. Our bank (Chase/First Chicago or whatever it is today) doesn't charge anything to put the whole pile of change through their counter. No fuss no mess and no rolling we just hand over a big bag of change!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Stan said:


> We do the same...started when we were planning for a daughters wedding, now it seems we accumulate $400-$500 in the 'Piggy Bank'. When it's full the DW takes it to the bank and puts it into HER Christmas account.
> 
> One piece of advice. Our bank (Chase/First Chicago or whatever it is today) doesn't charge anything to put the whole pile of change through their counter. No fuss no mess and no rolling we just hand over a big bag of change!


My Credit Union also provides this service for no cost.


----------



## willie226 (Apr 4, 2006)

I keep about $20 in my ash tray in the my truck.Does not last dw always getting into it for newspaper change.I gave up if I hide it she would find it. She knows all of my hiding places.

Willie


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes (May 24, 2006)

I had a Poland springs blue jug I dump my change in everyday. It was about 3/4's full, so I lugged it (all 195 lbs) to our coin star machine. Along with all the paper clips, aluminum caps, an errant beer bottle top and a few petrified mini tootsie rolls- I came away with $729 !


----------



## Rob_G (Feb 16, 2006)

skippershe said:


> 8.9% fee? WOW!
> 
> Regardless, it's still a BONUS!


9 cents on the dollar...beats rolling coins doesn't it??
[/quote]

Actually... not really. We make a family night out of it, but that's just us.

I don't mind rolling coins. I have 2 jars... a penny jar... and a silver jar. It takes a while to load those up, a bit of due diligence too. Because I know I've been saving all that time, I don't like to hand my money over. I mean would you settle for paying 8.9% on a car loan or mortgage? I doubt it.

Sorry... Here I am talking about not paying for convenience. If that was the case, I'd have a tent instead of an Outback!


----------



## tlasseig (Feb 7, 2008)

skippershe said:


> DH always drops his spare change in a jar everyday. I noticed that the jar (about the size of a pickle jar) was pretty full, so carefully cradleing it in my arms, I took it over to the Coinstar machine at the market. I was hoping for at least $25.00 to make it worth my trip...
> 
> Imagine my surprise once I surpassed $50.00 and wound up with a total of $74.65 in that little innocent looking container!
> After the machine took it's 8.9% fee, I cashed in a voucher for $68.01
> ...


we do the same except we use two 3 Lb Folger coffee containers--one in the clothes closet and one on the dresser...usually pays for gas for vacation time for us--as least it used toooooo







who knows-we may need to get a third can going soon...


----------



## Guest (Jun 16, 2008)

Now if I kept my coin jar in my shed,,,, and I got one of those fake wasp nests ........


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Rob_G said:


> Actually... not really. We make a family night out of it, but that's just us.
> 
> I don't mind rolling coins. I have 2 jars... a penny jar... and a silver jar. It takes a while to load those up, a bit of due diligence too. Because I know I've been saving all that time, I don't like to hand my money over. I mean would you settle for paying 8.9% on a car loan or mortgage? I doubt it.
> 
> Sorry... Here I am talking about not paying for convenience. If that was the case, I'd have a tent instead of an Outback!


No, I understand your point completely









The point I was making was not necessarily what a great deal Coinstar was, but the fact that that little jar of coins I had sitting here was worth $75.00 and how easy it was to run out and trade it in for paper money instead

It was convenient for me and I didn't mind tossing in a dime for every 100 pennies I didn't have to count


----------



## Rob_G (Feb 16, 2006)

skippershe said:


> No, I understand your point completely
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah... you're right! I did miss the point a bit.

A penny saved is a penny earned!


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

It is amazing how fast that can add up in a jar.









Every bank here has a machine and its nc for a customer.

Our towns ambulance corps did a fund drive with cans standing at one intersection in town last sat. They netted 3000 dollars in change. That was heavy to carry in.

John


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

tdvffjohn said:


> It is amazing how fast that can add up in a jar.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Glad to toss a few $$$ to the local Fire Department....now, those other beggers on EVERY corner have got to go!


----------



## BoaterDan (Jul 1, 2005)

Some TCF branches have the machines at no charge to customers.


----------



## brenda (Jan 3, 2007)

Wow, we have jars and cans all over the place, it does add up. Our younger son was trying to come up with money to get a dirt bike and asked if he could have all the change and he would roll it up, so we said sure,, He came up with over 500$, we couldnt believe it,, I wanted it back, but we made a deal.. he did get his dirt bike..Now we have a bunch again,, i am going to go find a machine,, gas money for sure for our next few trips out!!


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

Sensai said:


> Now if I kept my coin jar in my shed,,,, and I got one of those fake wasp nests ........


----------

